# 64 BIT Kontakt 3 announced!



## Dynamitec (Jan 15, 2008)

From the NI forum:



> Hi everybody,
> 
> I want to bring you the good news that NI has started development on a Kontakt version that supports 64-bit memory addressing for Mac OS X 10.5 and Windows Vista 64.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reegs (Jan 15, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah baby. It's finally happening.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jan 15, 2008)

Excellent news. 

R


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jan 15, 2008)

An upgrade from K2.5 to K3? Great news indeed! They finaly understood what their users want.

The very fact, that they announce it so far ahead of the release date is a testimony, that they know they have some damage control to do.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank God!!!!

I was wondering when they were going to announce 64 bit support.

I agree with Nickie... I think they do ave a fair amount of damage control to do. But this fall (by which time Leopard and Vista 64 should be fairly stable) will be a GREAT time to upgrade my computers and operating systems!!!!!

Cheers,

T


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jan 16, 2008)

Thonex @ 16th January 2008 said:


> But this fall (by which time Leopard and Vista 64 should be fairly stable) will be a GREAT time to upgrade my computers and operating systems!!!!!


Ouch, that's going to hurt your poor little piggy bank, Andrew :twisted: Look out for animal protection activists :mrgreen:


----------



## gmet (Jan 17, 2008)

Justin M @ 15th January 2008 said:


> Great news, however, no support for Windows XP Pro x64. Are there any 64 bit PC users on Vista?



Add your support to this thread:

http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... post372326


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 17, 2008)

Finally man!!!!!!

Hope my "open letter to NI" also provided a bit of how many people want 64bit 

http://www.native-instruments.com/forum_us/showthread.php?t=54552 (http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... hp?t=54552)


----------



## Thonex (Jan 17, 2008)

Waywyn @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> Finally man!!!!!!
> 
> Hope my "open letter to NI" also provided a bit of how many people want 64bit
> 
> http://www.native-instruments.com/forum_us/showthread.php?t=54552 (http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... hp?t=54552)



Yes... I've been watching that. Thanks for being the "squeaky wheel" and hopefully they'll come through with flying colors.

Cheers,

T


----------

